# MP3 Abspielstation?



## daniel kay (31. Mai 2009)

Aloha leude, ich hab vor n par monaten schonmal wegen einem MP3 radio gepostet aber da nix anständiges gefunden, deshalb wollt ich mal anders suchen.
Ich würd mir gerne eine art "MP3 Abspielstation" zulegen, so ähnlich wie die station für den iPod die aber einfach über einen MP3 anschluss, SD Karte oder internen speicher abspielen kann... was mit besonders wichtig ist die sollte auch netzgebunden sein damit ich den player nicht aufladen muss bzw. direkt von einem USB stick oder einer SD karte abspielen kann... muss keine besonderen features haben, nur par abspielfunktionen (pause, titel vor und rücksprung, spuhlen) und natürlich lautstärkeeinstellung, muss aber ansonsten keine weckzeiten oder so haben... was gut wär wär eine "abschaltfunktion" nach einer vorgegebenen zeit, ist aber nicht 100% notwendig.


----------



## taks (31. Mai 2009)

Wieviel solls kosten und was verstehst du unter einem MP3-Anschluss? 3.5 Klinke?


----------



## Herbboy (31. Mai 2009)

ne station, die jeden MP3player per USB nutzen kann, gbt es nicht, da viele player bei der datenübertragung mehr als nur ein datenstick sind und daher treiber bräuchten.

einfach nur ein garät, das MP3 abspielen kann und auch USB hat, also zB nen USBstick mit MP3 drauf nutzen kann, gibt es aber genug. die frage is, was du dran anschließen willst. soll das teil dann an einen verstärker? soll es eigene boxen haben? sollen PC-boxen dran? und was soll es kosten?


----------



## Adrenalize (31. Mai 2009)

Philips MCM330 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland Sowas in der art? Hat anscheinend USB und kann SD bzw. MMC lesen.

Wobei ich da SD vorziehen würde, die Karten sind vergleichsweise billig, und du kannst die direkt am PC befüllen und dann in den Player stecken.

Richtig fett wäre natürlich ein Receiver mit SD, also eine richtige HiFi Komponente und dort dann richtige Boxen dran. Falls es sowas gibt...


----------



## daniel kay (31. Mai 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ne station, die jeden MP3player per USB nutzen kann, gbt es nicht, da viele player bei der datenübertragung mehr als nur ein datenstick sind und daher treiber bräuchten.
> 
> einfach nur ein garät, das MP3 abspielen kann und auch USB hat, also zB nen USBstick mit MP3 drauf nutzen kann, gibt es aber genug. die frage is, was du dran anschließen willst. soll das teil dann an einen verstärker? soll es eigene boxen haben? sollen PC-boxen dran? und was soll es kosten?


Also was ich im kopf hatte ist wie du gesagt hast ein gerät das MP3s abspielen kann und eben einfach nur boxen hat... so ähnlich wie ein MP3 spieler mit integrierten boxen den ich einfach ans stromnetz anschließen kann ohne batterien zu brauchen oder wieder aufladen zu müssen.

Preis sollt niedrig sein aber ich brauch auch keine große qualität, das soll nicht irgendwie für parties oder so sein


----------



## Herbboy (31. Mai 2009)

wie teuer darf es denn sein? die wirklich preiswerteste lösung wäre halt, wenn du den akku-verbauch in kauf nimmst und einfach irgendwelche 20-50€ PC-boxen an einen 2GB-20€-MP3player anschließt.


----------



## Adrenalize (31. Mai 2009)

Bei Geizhals sind von Elta und AEG einige Kompaktanlagen gelistet. Haben meist CD/MP3 und SD-Kartenslot. Und 2 kleine Brüllwürfel. Preise so um die 50 EUR...


----------



## rebel4life (31. Mai 2009)

Multimediafestplatte nennt sich die Lösung. 

Muss also nicht neu erfunden werden, gäbe aber auch eine Lösung mit einem ATmega. xD


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Multimediafestplatte nennt sich die Lösung.
> 
> Muss also nicht neu erfunden werden, gäbe aber auch eine Lösung mit einem ATmega. xD


 

welche MMHDD hat denn nen USB-anschluss...?   ^^ 


o.k, wenn man vorher in ruhe die files überspielen kann, dann ja, und dann halt aktivboxen dran. nur: wenn man nicht grad 80GB oder mehr parat haben will, is ein 20-30€ player mit 2-4GB  + boxen deutlich preiswerter...


----------



## rebel4life (1. Juni 2009)

http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?action=browse&z=&sort=&forum_id=181

Ich hab schon welche mit Kartenleser gesehen, nur finde ich die gerade nicht. Vieleicht ist jemand so frei und schaut das im Forum durch, vieleicht erstellt der TS auch einfach einen Thread im Hifi Forum...

http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?action=browseT&back=1&sort=lpost&forum_id=181&thread=1806
http://cgi.ebay.de/ICY-BOX-IB-MP308...ms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50
http://www.pearl.de/a-PX6757-1334.shtml?query=multimediastation

Ich hab halt noch ein wenig gesucht.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2009)

naja, wenn ich seinen thread genauer lese, sind deine MMHDs deutlich zu teuer für ihn - boxen kommen ja noch dazu 

er sucht wohl eher ne art 30€-küchenradio mit USB oder so was, zB so was: Elta 3506 Stereo Radio mit Uhr silber/ Holz: Amazon.de: Elektronik ich hab zB im bad auch einfach zwei 15€-boxen stehen, wenn ich beim duschen musik hören will, und schließ dann mein handy an - das reicht dafür völlig.


----------



## rebel4life (1. Juni 2009)

Gibts im 1€-Laden nicht solche billigen Radios? Alternativ für 4€ bei Pollin einen mp3player kaufen.


----------



## daniel kay (2. Juni 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> naja, wenn ich seinen thread genauer lese, sind deine MMHDs deutlich zu teuer für ihn - boxen kommen ja noch dazu
> 
> er sucht wohl eher ne art 30€-küchenradio mit USB oder so was, zB so was: Elta 3506 Stereo Radio mit Uhr silber/ Holz: Amazon.de: Elektronik ich hab zB im bad auch einfach zwei 15€-boxen stehen, wenn ich beim duschen musik hören will, und schließ dann mein handy an - das reicht dafür völlig.



Yea such was in die richtung, einfach irgendwo an strom anschließen, USB stick oder karte mit MP3s drauf rein und abspielen... sowas gibts schon tragbar aber ich such eben was das nicht von batterien oder dem MP3 player akku abhängig ist, eben auch wie gesagt mal eben so zum duschen mitnehmen oder auch wenn ich schlafen gehn will (schlaf gern zu musik aber nicht zu radiomoderatoren und nachrichtensprechern)


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juni 2009)

hast du mal ein normales CD-radio angeschaut, also quasi nen "ghettoblaster" ? die haben ja auch inzwischen oft mal USB oder so.

am besten gib mal bei amazon begriffe ein wie

"radio USB" oder "MP3 USB" und so was.


----------

